# Some photos for your enjoyment



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Customer was complaining of "uneven heat throughout the house". They have what some up here would call in-floor heating. I just shook my head.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

here's a few more


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Geez...... A few more valves...... Ooh Ooh, how about adding some balancing valves and 3 days to sort it out.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I like how the circulator for the domestic hot water is on the main supply coming into the tank. The "injection system" is pretty special too. They have a zone valve controlled by an aquastat controlled by a thermostat. The thermostat calls for heat, sends power to the zone valve with the aquastat in between opening and closing the zone valve to mix the water to 100 degrees. There's a stainless steel circulator (for some reason) on the zone that runs 24/7.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

mrjasontgreek said:


> I like how the circulator for the domestic hot water is on the main supply coming into the tank. The "injection system" is pretty special too. They have a zone valve controlled by an aquastat controlled by a thermostat. The thermostat calls for heat, sends power to the zone valve with the aquastat in between opening and closing the zone valve to mix the water to 100 degrees. There's a stainless steel circulator (for some reason) on the zone that runs 24/7.


Then how about when you look at the system in amazement, and the homeowner tries looking at you like "why haven't you figured this out yet?"
Someone actually put a lot of effort into that, though.


----------

